# Plow Setup for an FSJ



## MrFurious (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a 1978 Jeep Cherokee that I'm wanting to get a plow for. Problem is I can't seem to find anyone who still makes a mounting kit for them and the only used ones I've come across are half way across the country. I've tried Fisher, Meyer, and Western with no luck so far. Anyone know of a company still making a mounting system for FSJ's?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snoway shows mounts on their website


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Scour e-bay and check here too!


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

If you come across a used/new Meyer mount, it should be a #17055. If you find a used one and want to double check it with what it should be, I can email you the parts break down on what the parts look like.


Brian


----------

